# I love where I live!!!



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have lived in 7 states total, and have visited a lot more than that and never thought I would end up in California. Now that I live here it is becoming more and more obvious that for mountain biking (and rock climbing) California is the best state to live in. 

Last summer I made a trip to Denver to see my sister-in-law, we stopped in Fruita, Eagle, Breckenridge, Lyon and where ever Lair o the bare trail is. I have to say that I had my expectations for Colorado WAY to high, I did have a blast in Eagle and Fruita, but the front range trails are boring as F-ck, not to mention straight and rocky. I'm sure you can become a better rider (when you aren't dodging strava-tarded boulder-ites), but for just amazing trails with few people on them California really blows Colorado out of the water.

Just for comparison's sake look at the trail database on MTBR: Colorado 338 trails, California 788 trails! Just think about how diverse the trails in California are as well! We have southern California coastal, dessert and mountains, Northern California coastal and alpine, and then there's the stuff in Tahoe and the East side. This really is an amazing place to be a rider, especially since I never see anyone else on these amazing trails!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

So what you're saying is that Colorado has more trails per square mile than California?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

You're right. Way less people in California. Every one should move there... Oh ya, and pass the doobie bro.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I think your point was missed by a few, but yes California does have some great riding! I have not ridden other States, just stating that CA is goooooood.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

unrooted said:


> I have lived in 7 states total, and have visited a lot more than that and never thought I would end up in California. Now that I live here it is becoming more and more obvious that for mountain biking (and rock climbing) California is the best state to live in.
> 
> Last summer I made a trip to Denver to see my sister-in-law, we stopped in Fruita, Eagle, Breckenridge, Lyon and where ever Lair o the bare trail is. I have to say that I had my expectations for Colorado WAY to high, I did have a blast in Eagle and Fruita, but the front range trails are boring as F-ck, not to mention straight and rocky. I'm sure you can become a better rider (when you aren't dodging strava-tarded boulder-ites), but for just amazing trails with few people on them California really blows Colorado out of the water.
> 
> Just for comparison's sake look at the trail database on MTBR: Colorado 338 trails, California 788 trails! Just think about how diverse the trails in California are as well! We have southern California coastal, dessert and mountains, Northern California coastal and alpine, and then there's the stuff in Tahoe and the East side. This really is an amazing place to be a rider, especially since I never see anyone else on these amazing trails!


Preach it! California is awesome, everyone should move there ASAP!

Now back to my awesome local Front Range Colorado trails...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> So what you're saying is that Colorado has more trails per square mile than California?


Especially when you consider almost half of Colorado is actually more like Nebraska!


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

California's great, if you like expensive places to live...

Seriously though, I'd live there in a heartbeat if my situation permitted. Spent a couple of years in Northern Cal and absolutely loved it. Perfect mix of beach, good weather, skiing in the winter.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dfrink said:


> I think your point was missed by a few,


No it's wasn't.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Not trying to get in a d!ck waiving contest of what place is better but I used to live in California in the Bay Area...and I loved it (well, all but the cost of living). 

I now live in Western NC in the mountains and the biking here is incredible. Rated in the top 10 places in the US by Single Tracks and the only place on the East Coast on that list. Do I love it here more....well, no but I don't love it any less either. Well, I do love the cost of living a lot better.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, the cost of living sucks!!! But I have the Eastern Sierras FOR my backyard!

Just bought a 975 square foot house built in 1946 for $280,000!!!!!!!!! 

In Utah I could have bought a huge POS for that much!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, depending on exact location, that could be bought for up to $200,000 less and I have Pisgah National Forest, DuPont State Forest and a few other well known places in my back yard. Not as big but a couple hundred miles of trails all within 30 minutes of me is enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

kjlued said:


> Yeah, depending on exact location, that could be bought for up to $200,000 less and I have Pisgah National Forest, DuPont State Forest and a few other well known places in my back yard. Not as big but a couple hundred miles of trails all within 30 minutes of me is enough to keep me entertained.


That does sound pretty rad, but I'm also do a lot of rock climbing, and this place has options and over 300 days of sunshine. . .


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

unrooted said:


> Just bought a 975 square foot house built in 1946 for $280,000!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad you are apparently happy about being on the wrong side of the above fleecing but all the riding in the world wouldn't make up for prices like that. 
Also, I'm not sure why you need to knock other states riding to justify spending way too much on a closet/house. At any rate, I'm glade you are happy where you are.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

vfrrider said:


> Seriously though, I'd live there in a heartbeat if my situation permitted. Spent a couple of years in Northern Cal and absolutely loved it. Perfect mix of beach, good weather, skiing in the winter.


I'm from New Zealand and people always seem to rave about this place, but from what I saw of it NorCal is a wonderful place (we loved the whole coast area, from SF all the way up to Newport, OR). Gonna bring my bike next time I visit for sure!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

David R said:


> I'm from New Zealand and people always seem to rave about this place, but from what I saw of it NorCal is a wonderful place (we loved the whole coast area, from SF all the way up to Newport, OR). Gonna bring my bike next time I visit for sure!


There area only a few places in the world that I really want to live, Bishop CA is one, New Zealand is another. Spain is number 1.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

vfrrider said:


> California's great, if you like expensive places to live...


Yup, way too expensive for me so CA is a no go to live.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

unrooted said:


> That does sound pretty rad, but I'm also do a lot of rock climbing, and this place has options and over 300 days of sunshine. . .


Yup, 300 days of sunshine doesn't happen here but rock climbing and bouldering does.

However biking in a temperate rain forest has some good points too.

As far as price of home, it doesn't stop there. 
You have groceries, gas, taxes, etc. 
I certainly understand why some are willing to spend the money. It just isn't for me. 
Instead I will take the season changes. Ours are generally mild anyways and we still have year round biking.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

See my location. 
Nuff' said


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Having lived in So-Cal my entire life, I will agree California is amazing in so many ways. The Mountain Biking here is so diverse and there is more Mountains here than most can imagine. Even in LA, we are surrounded by great riding. I ride the several mountain ranges within 1/2 to 1 hr from my home, and be in the Sierra in 3 hrs. Having said that, I believe there are several other States who have amazing riding too, and a lot of it. Most who have never been to California and actually drive through the myriad of mountain ranges may think they are actually in Colorado or even Alaska if they did not know better. I used to Surf a lot growing up, but you really can Surf, drive an hour and be in the snow, leave there and be in Palm Springs in another hour. Then there's the Sequoias, Yosemite, Redwoods, Big Sur, Santa Barbara, San Diego, LA entertainment, and on and on. I get tired of the traffic, poorly run State Government, high taxes and the other stuff like home prices, but here I am 50 years later, still loving California. The weather is second to none (overall).


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I personally lived in South Lake Tahoe as my adopted hometown. I've moved away for work and family considerations and there is a giant hole in my heart, no internet ********. It's magical there. 

I've lived in every state on the west coast and I have to agree that CA is the best. Even LA is nice despite all the ******** taxes, overcrowding, insane COL and so on. But then again that's why so many people live there.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

California has some amazing landscapes.

It's not for me, though. Everyone's balance is different. It would be great if everyone could love where they live, because I know the feeling, and it's rad.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

rideit said:


> See my location.
> Nuff' said


shhh don't tell everyone!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

unrooted said:


> There area only a few places in the world that I really want to live, Bishop CA is one, New Zealand is another.


Living here certainly has it's good points, but there are a lot of downsides being isolated at the bottom of the world! I think that there's no one "best" place to live though, depends on what stage of life you're at and what you want out of it. I'd love to come live in the US for a while, but the hassle of immigration, changing jobs, selling house here etc etc just doesn't seem worth it. Probably better just to come visit when money allows.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

I clicked on this thread expecting the post to follow the positiveness of the title. Only to read that where I live sucks because the trails are "boring, straight, and rocky". Way to go dude. I'm glad you're happy in CA. I love where I live too.


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

Grew up in California, then left and came back for 10 years and left again. There is no doubt whatsoever that California has great trails (and roads) to ride, great surf, mountains to climb and ski/board, lakes, deserts. It's got it all. But, in terms of great mountain biking, WHERE YOU LIVE in California makes all the difference in the world in terms of how much of a hassle it is to actually get to those trails. For instance, if you live in SoCal in say Redondo Beach as opposed to Laguna Beach, the experience you'll have in terms of finding a lot of close mountain biking and traffic to get there is very different. California is a HUGE state and the distances and traffic times to get to the good stuff can vary tremendously. If you want to live somewhere where you can just get on your mountain bike in your garage and get to a lot of great single track quickly, you gotta pick your location very carefully. If you're willing to drive a lot and deal with ridiculous levels of traffic, that opens up a lot more possibilities. Same thing with Skiing ... Mammoth and Tahoe are great spots, but can be a real slog to get to depending on where you live. The problem most (but not all) people in California have is that most of the good paying jobs are in the more concentrated areas of SoCal and the Bay Area and you then have the problem of real estate prices and traffic. If you can crack the code and figure out a way to make good money and score an affordable place to live near the stellar outdoor playgrounds, then you've got it all. Not an easy puzzle to solve, however.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Northern California doesn't have the traffic ( except bay area). I live half way between the ocean and Tahoe ( auburn area), good jobs in sacramento and lots of good riding close by. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Love SoCal, all year riding. I live in east side of LA, traffic is way better than westside, and the trails are closer too, and so many good food from all over the world. 
Food wise, I think CA is the best.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

unrooted said:


> Especially when you consider almost half of Colorado is actually more like Nebraska!


And thankfully, they want to go and form their own state

-E


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

I couldn't agree with the OP more. In fact, please post a PSA wherever possible letting the CA folks in CO know they need to move back ASAP. ASAP!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Born and raised here in San Francisco. Love the diversity of the city. A true melting pot of cultures.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

LittleBitey said:


> I couldn't agree with the OP more. In fact, please post a PSA wherever possible letting the CA folks in CO know they need to move back ASAP. ASAP!


Unfortunately we try to keep the best and the brightest in California, you get the leftovers.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

unrooted said:


> Unfortunately we try to keep the best and the brightest in California, you get the leftovers.


Then how did California get stuck with you?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

They are suckers! I was actually on my way to denver when I got called in for a job offer. Thank god.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

unrooted said:


> Unfortunately we try to keep the best and the brightest in California, you get the leftovers.











:skep:


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, so think about all the ones that go to Rad-o!!!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I love just where I'm at, thank you (Central Oregon).

But I'd choose NoCal over SoCal any day, given the choice!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

unrooted said:


> Especially when you consider almost half of Colorado is actually more like Nebraska!


Your experience with CO is way limited, you barely scratched the surface. Try central and southern CO and get back to me.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

unrooted said:


> Yeah, the cost of living sucks!!! But I have the Eastern Sierras FOR my backyard!
> 
> Just bought a 975 square foot house built in 1946 for $280,000!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In Utah I could have bought a huge POS for that much!


Wrong, the Utah housing market can be quite affordable. Of course it depends on where you're looking. I'm talking SLC.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

inter said:


> Love SoCal, all year riding.


I love SoCal too. I just wish everyone else didn't love it too. Way too many people for me.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

So Cal is a pretty big place. I'm not a fan of the mountian bike riding with in 45 minutes of me (Thousand Oaks). Too many fire roads and not enough sweet single track. But we do have great road bike riding and the weather lets me ride year round pretty much.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Saying the front range is boring cause you rode Lair of the bear or in Boulder is pretty Fing stupid. I have a friend that lives in the Pasadena area and I have been out there twice in the last 3 years to ride, great riding in the San Gab's but not enough singletrack! We rode up in Mammoth which is nice but I can drive 2 hrs and have 3 diff resorts to chose from and all of them are just as nice. We also went down to Noble canyon and camped and rode there, excellent riding!, as well as a day in the Santa Barbara area. Still need to get up to Tahoe and Downieville which were planning for next time I head out there hopefully.

I have been all over CO- GJ/Fruita, high country stuff and resorts, diff front range locales, not to mention Moab. To me Socal does not compare to the riding here, except for the excellent weather and year round riding. But it's an apples to oranges comparison, I prefer big mtns and trees over coastal desert mtns. I'm sure the riding in the Sierra's up north kicks a$$ and overall CA has a lot to offer but living here in the Springs is really nice as far as the riding and quality of life.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My sh!tty High School is better than your sh!tty High School


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have lived in norcal, socal, Denver. I have enjoyed mtbing in each. I think the Front range has missed it (Boulder) in particular has missed the boat about what has been going on in the rest of the country. They are about 10 years behind in their thinking about mountain bikes using the trails.

All that said, I don't know if there is a better state than Arizona for Mountain Biking. The amount and variety is outstanding. The amount being created each year is just stunning.

It's good to love where you live!!!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

clarkrw3 said:


> I have lived in norcal, socal, Denver. I have enjoyed mtbing in each. I think the Front range has missed it (Boulder) in particular has missed the boat about what has been going on in the rest of the country. They are about 10 years behind in their thinking about mountain bikes using the trails.


You're right, they should get IMBA involved. Oh wait.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Could you please cross-post this in the Oregon forums so all the Californians will get homesick. Thanks.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I live in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory. Over the last decade I've enjoyed the growth of MTB trails in the region. This has been a real plus. 

I'm not the slightest bit impressed with the way our Nation's Capital City has recently besmudged the landscape. I live on the fringe of the Capital and only twice in the last ten years have I (even) bothered to ride into town. The developers and two-bit politicians are ruining this once wonderfully planned city. Planned by the genius of Walter Burley Griffin ... but I do love the thirteen wilderness regions that surround the Territory. That's where I like to ride.

I do love where I live ... but out on the fringe of the now f-ugly plastic Capital.

Warren.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Wild Wassa said:


> I live in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory. Over the last decade I've enjoyed the growth of MTB trails in the region. This has been a real plus.
> 
> I'm not the slightest bit impressed with the way our Nation's Capital City has recently besmudged the landscape. I live on the fringe of the Capital and only twice in the last ten years have I (even) bothered to ride into town. The developers and two-bit politicians are ruining this once wonderfully planned city. Planned by the genius of Walter Burley Griffin ... but I do love the thirteen wilderness regions that surround the Territory. That's where I like to ride.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear bad planning isn't just an American problem.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread was a great read.



Jwind said:


> You're right. Way less people in California. Every one should move there... Oh ya, and pass the doobie bro.


No no...a vappy for health.



unrooted said:


> Especially when you consider almost half of Colorado is actually more like Nebraska!


Shhhh...We're gonna give that part of CO to Kansas...Don't tell.



LittleBitey said:


> View attachment 900424


I love [SUB](to bang)[/SUB] Paris Hilton


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

trmn8er said:


> Most who have never been to California and actually drive through the myriad of mountain ranges may think they are actually in Colorado or even Alaska if they did not know better.


Naw, I know better.















Lots of good terrain in CA, but population density has taken a lot of the joy out of it. Whenever I go back it just seems like you are "squeezed out", as houses and development has happened in every possible place. It's going to be one big city from San Francisco up to Tahoe soon. Many of the previous rural areas have just gone nuts, and if you could travel around unimpeded it would be one thing, but lots of places just keep getting worse and worse. There are still some great places to live in CA, but it's hard for me to really have passion about it anymore.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Slow Danger said:


> Could you please cross-post this in the Oregon forums so all the Californians will get homesick. Thanks.


How about we take back all the former Californians when all the non natives leave our state? Both states will come out way ahead.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Asheville area????*



kjlued said:


> Not trying to get in a d!ck waiving contest of what place is better but I used to live in California in the Bay Area...and I loved it (well, all but the cost of living).
> 
> I now live in Western NC in the mountains and the biking here is incredible. Rated in the top 10 places in the US by Single Tracks and the only place on the East Coast on that list. Do I love it here more....well, no but I don't love it any less either. Well, I do love the cost of living a lot better.


I am curious how well you have adapted to the weather/humidity? Employment opportunities, any culture shock,etc.??? I am considering places for relocation and mtb trail riding is a crucial issue but other factors are a concern as well. thx


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

As much as I'd like to, I would find it hard to pick up and move somewhere where I don't know anyone or if I'm not somewhat close to family. Living in NY, and taking cost of living into account and what areas I like, I would look to move to North or South Carolina, Flagstaff, AZ, or Prescott, AZ.


----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm lucky to live in the Sierra too, where the riding is fantastic and summer weather is too good to be true, but it seems like many Californians have to drive a ways to get to good, legal biking. Not like BC where it seems every town has a biking trail network at the edge of town. Of course, Californians are so used to driving, that a two hour drive to them is nothing.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

bpressnall said:


> I'm lucky to live in the Sierra too, where the riding is fantastic and summer weather is too good to be true, but it seems like many Californians have to drive a ways to get to good, legal biking. Not like BC where it seems every town has a biking trail network at the edge of town. Of course, Californians are so used to driving, that a two hour drive to them is nothing.


Enjoy! I'll pass on two hour drives to get to an off-road trail. The most I'll drive is an hour tops and without traffic which is doable but you have to travel at the right time. I like off-road biking but won't sit in bumper to bumper for hours to get there.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

unrooted said:


> I have lived in 7 states total, and have visited a lot more than that and never thought I would end up in California. Now that I live here it is becoming more and more obvious that for mountain biking (and rock climbing) California is the best state to live in.
> 
> Last summer I made a trip to Denver to see my sister-in-law, we stopped in Fruita, Eagle, Breckenridge, Lyon and where ever Lair o the bare trail is. I have to say that I had my expectations for Colorado WAY to high, I did have a blast in Eagle and Fruita, but the front range trails are boring as F-ck, not to mention straight and rocky. I'm sure you can become a better rider (when you aren't dodging strava-tarded boulder-ites), but for just amazing trails with few people on them California really blows Colorado out of the water.
> 
> Just for comparison's sake look at the trail database on MTBR: Colorado 338 trails, California 788 trails! Just think about how diverse the trails in California are as well! We have southern California coastal, dessert and mountains, Northern California coastal and alpine, and then there's the stuff in Tahoe and the East side. This really is an amazing place to be a rider, especially since I never see anyone else on these amazing trails!


That's real gnarly, son! California, after all, is where MTBing started. And there is everything out there from Desert MTBiking to The taller mountains with trails. Here in Massachusetts we have the Berkshires and the small Blue Hills near Boston, but there are lots of great coastal-town rides too. I've heard good things about one on the Cape (Trail of Tears, Barnstable). One thing I've always wondered is what Mountain Biking in flatter states like Nebraska is like.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I live in Colorado. I've also lived in the desert SW. That is the best riding in the US. Clear winner as far as I'm concerned. Moab, Virgin, StG, Sedona and the Western Slope of CO is close.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*You mistake mountain bike marketing for mountain biking*

People have been riding bikes on dirt long before "Klunkers" figured out how to market those bikes. I don't think anyone really knows how mountain biking started.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> People have been riding bikes on dirt long before "Klunkers" figured out how to market those bikes. I don't think anyone really knows how mountain biking started.


Marin was a hotspot.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> Marin was a hotspot.


Why do you say "was"? Is it not as popular now or are other locations better and more innovative?


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I was inclined to defend my home state of Colorado; there is nothing wrong with loving where you live, but a bit weak when you have to do so at the expense of others.
I too love where I live, I think are trails are some of the best I've ridden, I can ride many of them from my front door. The diversity of trails I have access to seems unparalleled, S.E Utah, Arizona, N.M., and the mountains up north.
All this for a mountain biker plus a small, friendly town, great weather, nice river, hot springs, several brew pubs, no interstate, few crowds, great mountains ... I love living in Durango!


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

cbrossman said:


> I was inclined to defend my home state of Colorado; there is nothing wrong with loving where you live, but a bit weak when you have to do so at the expense of others.
> I too love where I live, I think are trails are some of the best I've ridden, I can ride many of them from my front door. The diversity of trails I have access to seems unparalleled, S.E Utah, Arizona, N.M., and the mountains up north.
> All this for a mountain biker plus a small, friendly town, great weather, nice river, hot springs, several brew pubs, no interstate, few crowds, great mountains ... I love living in Durango!


Durango is friggin awesome. If I could live anywhere in the US, it'd probably be there


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

cbrossman said:


> I was inclined to defend my home state of Colorado; there is nothing wrong with loving where you live, but a bit weak when you have to do so at the expense of others.
> I too love where I live, I think are trails are some of the best I've ridden, I can ride many of them from my front door. The diversity of trails I have access to seems unparalleled, S.E Utah, Arizona, N.M., and the mountains up north.
> All this for a mountain biker plus a small, friendly town, great weather, nice river, hot springs, several brew pubs, no interstate, few crowds, great mountains ... I love living in Durango!


How the school system in Durango?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Durango certainly sounds nice but not a reality for me. Finding a job there, don't know a soul in Durango, and health care are at the top of my list.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

unrooted said:


> I have lived in 7 states total, and have visited a lot more than that and never thought I would end up in California. Now that I live here it is becoming more and more obvious that for mountain biking (and rock climbing) California is the best state to live in.
> 
> Last summer I made a trip to Denver to see my sister-in-law, we stopped in Fruita, Eagle, Breckenridge, Lyon and where ever Lair o the bare trail is. I have to say that I had my expectations for Colorado WAY to high, I did have a blast in Eagle and Fruita, but the front range trails are boring as F-ck, not to mention straight and rocky. I'm sure you can become a better rider (when you aren't dodging strava-tarded boulder-ites), but for just amazing trails with few people on them California really blows Colorado out of the water.
> 
> Just for comparison's sake look at the trail database on MTBR: Colorado 338 trails, California 788 trails! Just think about how diverse the trails in California are as well! We have southern California coastal, dessert and mountains, Northern California coastal and alpine, and then there's the stuff in Tahoe and the East side. This really is an amazing place to be a rider, especially since I never see anyone else on these amazing trails!


Successful troll is successful.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> How the school system in Durango?


Not too hot according to the grestschools website.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

roc865 said:


> How the school system in Durango?


We were happy with it, had a son graduate from Durango High 3 years ago and did well in his college search.
PM me if you would like to know more.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

bwheelin said:


> Durango certainly sounds nice but not a reality for me. Finding a job there, don't know a soul in Durango, and health care are at the top of my list.


I came with a job, meeting folks, particularly riders, is easy in Durango, and the health care has been pretty good. (On the last, I do travel to Denver occasionally for specialists, but how often does one need an Neuro-ophthalmologist)
I admit, it is a difficult reality for many because of the job situation, I was lucky in that regard.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I like the town I live in and the area, but California as a whole sucks. 

Moronic incompetent politicians keep passing taxes and nonsensical laws. Whacky-doodle liberalism. If everything west of the san andreas fault fell into the ocean the world would be a better place.

I can start riding on a forest trail from my driveway and be the only paddler on a lake five minutes from my house. I pass over three trout streams on my daily work commute. The downside is it is in California.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dave54 said:


> I like the town I live in and the area, but California as a whole sucks.
> 
> Moronic incompetent politicians keep passing taxes and nonsensical laws. Whacky-doodle liberalism. If everything west of the san andreas fault fell into the ocean the world would be a better place.
> 
> I can start riding on a forest trail from my driveway and be the only paddler on a lake five minutes from my house. I pass over three trout streams on my daily work commute. The downside is it is in California.


Without California you wouldn't even have mountain biking, the Internet or this forum.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, please everyone back to California.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

FlakoGT said:


> Yes, please everyone back to California.


Then back to Ohio. Us natives need a little room too.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

dave54 said:


> Moronic incompetent politicians keep passing taxes and nonsensical laws. Whacky-doodle liberalism.


Gotta agree with you on that one. That's what keeps me from ever moving there.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> Gotta agree with you on that one. That's what keeps me from ever moving there.


Yes, tell everyone you know how terrible it is here. Please stay away. It sucks to be a native.


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Shhhhhhh......us Californians are secretly taking over the whole country. Be afraid. Be very afraid!


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Yes, tell everyone you know how terrible it is here. Please stay away. It sucks to be a native.


Don't worry, it seems everyone is moving to either TX or AZ these days. CA and NY taxes is what's driving them out.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

roc865 said:


> Don't worry, it seems everyone is moving to either TX or AZ these days. CA and NY taxes is what's driving them out.


Good riddance. California and New York, like all the other "blue" states, pay more in taxes than comes back in spending, because liberals like me (Army vet, E-5, Honorable Discharge, and you're welcome, but military service was just my duty as a citizen) have to support the welfare states, i.e. the "red" states, which cost the United States more than the taxes they pay.

I read that Texas governor Rick Perry loves California, and has suggested that he might move there if his political career (HAHAHAHA!) ends. Sure hope not. We try to keep the welfare bums in their home states.

Funny how everyone hates California except the millions of people who want to live there, and except for the happy people like me who already do.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Most so called "natives" are to light skinned to call themselves a native anyhow. But that's another thread.... 



SS Hack said:


> Then back to Ohio. Us natives need a little room too.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

FlakoGT said:


> Most so called "natives" are to light skinned to call themselves a native anyhow. But that's another thread....


Even the natives weren't really natives, they walked here a few years before us more recent natives.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Good riddance. California and New York, like all the other "blue" states, pay more in taxes than comes back in spending, because liberals like me (Army vet, E-5, Honorable Discharge, and you're welcome, but military service was just my duty as a citizen) have to support the welfare states, i.e. the "red" states, which cost the United States more than the taxes they pay.
> 
> I read that Texas governor Rick Perry loves California, and has suggested that he might move there if his political career (HAHAHAHA!) ends. Sure hope not. We try to keep the welfare bums in their home states.
> 
> Funny how everyone hates California except the millions of people who want to live there, and except for the happy people like me who already do.


I'd love to live in California but just don't make enough money to support living there.
San Diego is but a dream.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Even the natives weren't really natives, they walked here a few years before us more recent natives.


Quite possible, wonder if these "less" recent natives made their way up here by killing anything on their way. Oh wait no, they actually lived in harmony with their surroundings. But again this could be a thread on its self.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

FlakoGT said:


> Quite possible, wonder if these "less" recent natives made their way up here by killing anything on their way. Oh wait no, they actually lived in harmony with their surroundings. But again this could be a thread on its self.


We don't really know, do we? There were a few waves of migrants and one may have killed another group.They wiped out the megafauna that lived here for sure.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> California and New York, like all the other "blue" states, pay more in taxes than comes back in spending, because liberals like me (Army vet, E-5, Honorable Discharge, and you're welcome, but military service was just my duty as a citizen) have to support the welfare states, i.e. the "red" states, which cost the United States more than the taxes they pay.


Where exactly did you find that information?


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

8iking VIIking said:


> Where exactly did you find that information?


Probably the Huffington Post.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

LittleBitey said:


> Successful troll is successful.


Insecurity creates many threads.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> Where exactly did you find that information?


Common knowledge, the red states are the takers and the blue states are typically the donors propping them up. Way more welfare and food stamp use in red states while the liberals work their butts off in the blue states to fund them. Fox News doesn't tend to report this much.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/08/americas-fiscal-union


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

SS Hack said:


> Common knowledge, the red states are the takers and the blue states are typically the donors propping them up. Way more welfare and food stamp use in red states while the liberals work their butts off in the blue states to fund them. Fox News doesn't tend to report this much.
> 
> America's fiscal union: The red and the black | The Economist


Aint that the truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Common knowledge, the red states are the takers and the blue states are typically the donors propping them up. Way more welfare and food stamp use in red states while the liberals work their butts off in the blue states to fund them. Fox News doesn't tend to report this much.
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/08/americas-fiscal-union


It's easy to look at a map like that and reach that conclusion, but I think the reason why some of those states (especially NM) are in the red is because of defense spending. Also farm subsidies are probably a lot of the reason why some of those states are in the negative.

On the other hand, I would venture to guess that there are far more corporate headquarters in states like California, Illinois, and New York, which means more corporate tax revenue.

Food stamps and welfare are probably a drop in the bucket compared to those things.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> It's easy to look at a map like that and reach that conclusion, but I think the reason why some of those states (especially NM) are in the red is because of defense spending. Also farm subsidies are probably a lot of the reason why some of those states are in the negative.
> 
> On the other hand, I would venture to guess that there are far more corporate headquarters in states like California, Illinois, and New York, which means more corporate tax revenue.
> 
> Food stamps and welfare are probably a drop in the bucket compared to those things.


New Mexico has some of the poorest people in the country. There are lots of factors at play here, but the net result is blue liberal states are the makers and red poor states the takers. America is full of these contradictions. Just like the Bible Belt has very divorce and teen pregnancy rates compared to us blue state folks.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

The flood gates are open right now and they're all given a briefing to head to NY for the biggest handout, I mean government assistance. If I was crossing the border I'd head to either NY or CA.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> The flood gates are open right now and they're all given a briefing to head to NY for the biggest handout, I mean government assistance. If I was crossing the border I'd head to either NY or CA.


Better get a real job to live in one of those states like the rest of us.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Better get a real job to live in one of those states like the rest of us.


Cali has the 4th highest unemployment rate in the U.S.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> Cali has the 4th highest unemployment rate in the U.S.


Yet it still helps support the rest of the country.

California is more like two states. The low unemployment productive blue coast where are the brands you know and love are located and the red center where the economy is in shambles and unemployment is close to 20 percent.


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't live in CA or CO and hope I never do.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

pdlhrd said:


> I don't live in CA or CO and hope I never do.
> 
> View attachment 902272
> View attachment 902273


Where is this picture taken?


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

bwheelin said:


> Where is this picture taken?


1st pic was today in McCall, Id. 2nd pic was Saturday, in Stanley, Id.

IMO, 2 of the most beautiful places in the lower 48.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

pdlhrd said:


> 1st pic was today in McCall, Id. 2nd pic was Saturday, in Stanley, Id.
> 
> IMO, 2 of the most beautiful places in the lower 48.


Thanks. Looks really beautiful there. I would love to visit ID some day.
Seems like a nice not so overpopulated place to live.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

SS Hack said:


> Without California you wouldn't even have mountain biking, the Internet or this forum.


???

Do your homework. The German Army had mountain bikes in WW1. Anyone that says mountain biking was invented in California is admitting they are ignorant. The internet is an offshoot of the DOD ARPANET (military contractors, primarily on the east coast), further refined by CERN.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

SS Hack said:


> Common knowledge, the red states are the takers and the blue states are typically the donors propping them up. Way more welfare and food stamp use in red states while the liberals work their butts off in the blue states to fund them. Fox News doesn't tend to report this much.
> 
> America's fiscal union: The red and the black | The Economist


You calling CA a red state?

You are aware, aren't you, that about 1/4 of all welfare recipients (TANF) in the entire United states live in Los Angeles County? LA County Dept of Social Services has about 17,000 welfare eligibility workers, more than the entire welfare caseload in several states.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

dave54 said:


> You calling CA a red state?
> 
> You are aware, aren't you, that about 1/4 of all welfare recipients (TANF) in the entire United states live in Los Angeles County? LA County Dept of Social Services has about 17,000 welfare eligibility workers, more than the entire welfare caseload in several states.


That number is going to go through the roof with the tsunami of illegals crossing now.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dave54 said:


> ???
> 
> Do your homework. The German Army had mountain bikes in WW1. Anyone that says mountain biking was invented in California is admitting they are ignorant. The internet is an offshoot of the DOD ARPANET (military contractors, primarily on the east coast), further refined by CERN.


Mountain biking became a sport in California even if the bikes were toyed with in other places too (also in the UK). Most of what powers today's Internet was also at least refined in Silicon Valley. Most of the tech brands we use daily are baed in California ... never mind pop culture and entertainment. California has a huge impact on the US.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> That number is going to go through the roof with the tsunami of illegals crossing now.


More are going to other states now.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> More are going to other states now.


Eventually they get to states like NY where the government pay is better. Can't say I blame them. The word is out that now is the time with the open border and I would do the same if I could do nothing and milk the government instead of living in a troublesome country with no future.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> Eventually they get to states like NY where the government pay is better. Can't say I blame them. The word is out that now is the time with the open border and I would do the same if I could do nothing and milk the government instead of living in a troublesome country with no future.


They're actually going to the south and Midwest now (for low skilled jobs) ... the rest of the country is getting a taste of what the border states have had to deal with for years. It's good to spread the "wealth".


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> They're actually going to the south and Midwest now (for low skilled jobs) ... the rest of the country is getting a taste of what the border states have had to deal with for years. It's good to spread the "wealth".


Do you have a radar that tracks illegals? I prefer rc controlled helicopters with infrared cameras to pick up on the illegal hot spots. I've noticed a trend. They go where the pot of gold is.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

8iking VIIking said:


> Where exactly did you find that information?


More whacky doodle liberal political spin, a perfect storm of self satisfaction


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roc865 said:


> Do you have a radar that tracks illegals? I prefer rc controlled helicopters with infrared cameras to pick up on the illegal hot spots. I've noticed a trend. They go where the pot of gold is.


Drones.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey, get back on topic. OP rules and you suck. Discuss...


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Cul de sac of the state..... San Diego.

Not bad :winker:


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

CEB said:


> Cul de sac of the state..... San Diego.
> 
> Not bad :winker:


Without a doubt if I had the money, I would be living in San Diego.
Nothing more to say.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

CEB said:


> Cul de sac of the state..... San Diego.
> 
> Not bad :winker:


Some of the best weather in the state. More affordable than the Bay Area to boot.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjgjsfkjtykm


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

roc865 said:


> ...They go where the pot is.


I fixed it for ya! You're welcome.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> I fixed it for ya! You're welcome.


Then CO is the place. In California you need "qualifying medical condition" to get "relief".


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nah... I'm referring to the illegal grows around Norcal. When discovered and raided, they're typically tended and guarded by illegals working for the big cartels south of the border.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Nah... I'm referring to the illegal grows around Norcal. When discovered and raided, they're typically tended and guarded by illegals working for the big cartels south of the border.


Legalization will fix that. It's a huge problem causing environmental damage.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> Legalization will fix that. It's a huge problem causing environmental damage.


Somewhat agree... If it's legal here though, it will probably attract more growers from outside. There's no one right answer, unfortunately. As far as use goes... It's less injurious than alcohol.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Somewhat agree... If it's legal here though, it will probably attract more growers from outside. There's no one right answer, unfortunately. As far as use goes... It's less injurious than alcohol.


Or the opioid "gateway" drugs your friendly neighborhood doctor is paid to push. They're getting lots of people hocked on heroine now.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Or the opioid "gateway" drugs your friendly neighborhood doctor is paid to push. They're getting lots of people hocked on heroine now.


A majority of doctors are no better than the drug dealers you see on the streets. I read an article stating that more people die from prescription drug overdoses than from heroin and cocaine combined


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

8iking VIIking said:


> A majority of doctors are no better than the drug dealers you see on the streets. I read an article stating that more people die from prescription drug overdoses than from heroin and cocaine combined


Well then it must be true, it was on the internet after all!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

So what you are saying is because prescription medicines area available and prescribed for a specific illness and people ignore how the drugs are to be used or do not secure them and someone else uses them, it is the fault of the doctor? 

Yeah, that argument has a lot of logic but like the man said, if it's on the internet, it must be true.

Good lord this thread has degenerated rapidly.

Personally, I don't care where anyone lives which is more to the point of the original post.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> So what you are saying is because prescription medicines area available and prescribed for a specific illness and people ignore how the drugs are to be used or do not secure them and someone else uses them, it is the fault of the doctor?
> 
> Yeah, that argument has a lot of logic but like the man said, if it's on the internet, it must be true.
> 
> ...


Doctors are handing out these prescriptions like candy and making junkies.

I think the point of the thread was that California was the best state in the union, right?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

"Doctors are handing out these prescriptions like candy and making junkies."

Would you please submit the original source for the above statement so I can check it myself?. I would not want to accuse someone of posting opinions disguised as facts if they can supply the original source material.

I trust integrity is not asking too much of someone who posts something on the internet.

Please let me know if wanting to verify a statement is asking too much?

What you post may be entirely accurate and I would consider myself further educated if you would provide what I request or you can indicate that what you said is only your opinion. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

Marin County is a great spot to live. Small town atmosphere that is close to a major metropolis for culture, jobs, and expensive meals. Over 55% of the county is protected open space. It sucks for single track riding but it makes it hard for them to patrol everything. The riding is year round and I can get to most local trails within 30 min of road riding. The road riding is world class as well. There's nothing better than turning off your laptop and riding 30-45 minutes and not see a house or person in sight.

A big difference between Marin and a lot of other communities in California is the driving. In the South Bay, San Francisco, LA, or San Diego, you have to drive a lot farther to get to things. It takes 30 min just to drive to a grocery store. It's nuts. Traffic drives me crazy. 

Perhaps it's a little expensive but what else are you going to do with a million dollars. You might as well buy a crappy house with it to store your bikes.

The rock climbing in Marin could be a LOT better. It pretty much sucks. When I climbed a lot there was a local gym, Class 5, but that closed and now you have to huff it to the Presidio. Outdoor climbing is limited to Mickey's Beach and Turtle Rock. We can make it to Lover's Leap or Donner in less than 3 hours and Yosemite in 4 1/2. There is no better place to be a climber than Yosemite so I'd call that a huge win for California.

Oh ya, the politics sucks too. Damn yuppies, techies and hippies.

Sorry I interrupted the static and returned to the original topic.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> The rock climbing in Marin could be a LOT better. It pretty much sucks.


That's why I chose to live in Bishop, where the climbing is amazing and the mountain biking could be better, although during 5 months of the year I can poach Mammoth after work (40 minutes away).


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> I think the point of the thread was that California was the best state in the union, right?


Who said you could get us back on topic? ...but yeah, I'd agree with that. I'm a tad biased living in Norcal.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

unrooted said:


> That's why I chose to live in Bishop, where the climbing is amazing and the mountain biking could be better, although during 5 months of the year I can poach Mammoth after work (40 minutes away).


Best backcountry anywhere, period.


----------



## CAT1 (Dec 16, 2013)

East is beast. Nuff' said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love living in central PA. No one knows or thinks of us when they think mountain biking. It's like having an entire state of secret stash trails. Everyone who comes out once comes back. I predict it will become a more popular mountain biking destination, but it will never be so popular that it loses that 'secret stash' feel.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> I love living in central PA. No one knows or thinks of us when they think mountain biking. It's like having an entire state of secret stash trails. Everyone who comes out once comes back. I predict it will become a more popular mountain biking destination, but it will never be so popular that it loses that 'secret stash' feel.


Keep it a secret! I bet there's killer places all I over the country off the radar.


----------



## CAT1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> I love living in central PA. No one knows or thinks of us when they think mountain biking. It's like having an entire state of secret stash trails. Everyone who comes out once comes back. I predict it will become a more popular mountain biking destination, but it will never be so popular that it loses that 'secret stash' feel.


Hah I'm from central PA too! I've been mountain biking all over the country and some of the most technical trails I have ever descended were in PA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I have to say PA is the east on steroids. Raystown may flow but Rothrock will kill you and the Jim Thorpe area seems to be slipping off every ones radar these days. Yes in deed, PA riding does rock. 

My Norcal cousin came east on business once and road PA and said it kicked his expert level arsh. When I rode Norcal with him, I was all smiles because I finally found a place that I didn't have to worry about crashing around ever corner but those damned climbs were a bit tiresome even if the weather was perfect most of the time.

Every place has its good points as long as you can just get out and ride.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Why does everyone worry about the welfare recipients when we should all worry about the super rich and large corporations?, they receive way more money in the way of tax breaks and subsidies, more money than they need, as the saying goes," the rich get richer, the poor get poorer". We middle class should be pointing up and crying foul, not down, but at least your making the conservatives happy when you do.
I know the welfare system is broken and it needs fixing, but giving more money to the rich is ridiculous. I hear that rich people and large corporations keep America going by employing more people, which they do, but mostly out this country, they also create more jobs, again out of this country, we get the shaft, they get the green.
The mayor of the town I live in( I like where I live in Ca.) owns a 20million dollar private jet, owns a software firm, I can respect that, but he just won the primary for state assembly, awesome!, another rich politician making decisions for the poor-middle class, he also attacked liberals and unions. Sure won't vote for him in November.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> I have to say PA is the east on steroids. Raystown may flow but Rothrock will kill you and the Jim Thorpe area seems to be slipping off every ones radar these days. Yes in deed, PA riding does rock.
> 
> My Norcal cousin came east on business once and road PA and said it kicked his expert level arsh. When I rode Norcal with him, I was all smiles because I finally found a place that I didn't have to worry about crashing around ever corner but those damned climbs were a bit tiresome even if the weather was perfect most of the time.
> 
> Every place has its good points as long as you can just get out and ride.


Sounds nice but count me out for the tough technical stuff. I'm in for the fun and not split my head open.  I'm in NY but hate driving far so I take what I can get in my area.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Well then it must be true, it was on the internet after all!


Where did I say I read it on the internet?

In case you did want an internet version, here it is :

http://www.cdc.gov/homeandrecreationalsafety/rxbrief/

The CDC seems like it would be a pretty reliable source.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

unrooted said:


> Yeah, the cost of living sucks!!! But I have the Eastern Sierras FOR my backyard!


Eastern Sierras? Sounds like Nevada - where exactly are you?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Bishop ca!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> Where did I say I read it on the internet?
> 
> In case you did want an internet version, here it is :
> 
> ...


This is real. People are getting hooked.


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

Cairns Australia. I can ride out my garage to the Smithfield MTB park that hosted the UCI World Cup XC and DH (World Champs here in 2016) and also to one of the oldest DH runs in Australia (Kuranda DH). 30 minute drive to a bunch of trails that ride through World Heritage rainforest. 1 Hour from another great park called Atherton. Dozens of other local tracks within 20 minutes drive. Riding all year (as long as you don't mind being drenched with sweat and rain in the summer). Oh yeah, almost forgot awesome beaches and this little thing called the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

Where I live is flat and boring apart from the sand dunes and no one in their right mind rides on a sand dune unless they have a fat bike. However within 2 hours drive I have 7 trail centres 4 ranges of hills with thousands of miles of trail and an airport 30 minutes away that has cheap 2 hour flights to the Alps and the Pyrenees. 

Oh and the Tour De France is starting an hour up the road in 2 weeks time and it goes past my Grans front door. "Hi Nana we have just come for the weekend" "what do you mean theres a bike race tommorow we didnt know anything about that".


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2012)

I live in vail. Colorado is so ugly, I hate biking here.....


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Argo said:


> I live in vail. Colorado is so ugly, I hate biking here.....


Me too. Colorado sucks.

Sucks in the Summer.








Sucks in the Fall.








Sucks in the Spring.








And sucks in the Winter.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

From Alaska this AM. Willow stuff is covering the trail like snow.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, it would be cool if MTBR didn't rotate it upside down 

Here's one from yesterday:


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Not much to show from my side.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

California is a very beautiful state and I am very sure the trails there are top notch. Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into a huge Detroit.


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

I hate having to drive an hour just to get to a trail with no scenery. I'm almost at the point where I will need to go out and buy a road bike of some sort.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> California is a very beautiful state and I am very sure the trails there are top notch. Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into a huge Detroit.


Yet the economy is bigger than any other state and it boasts the leading tech companies in the world. And to top it off Moody's just upgraded its credit rating ... and our houses just went up a 100k in the last year.

States with the fastest growing economies:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...tates-fastest-growing-economies-new/10377735/


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I like that I can ride out my front door to a trailhead 7 blocks away in a major urban area. I wouldn't want to live where there were not easily accessible trails; I'd hate, example, having to drive an hour or more to the closest trail. 

For those who want to gas bag, bloviate or you just have to SHARE about politics, rage against the machine, and generally whine about the Awful General State of Things, there is a great Off Camber (off topic) forum to post your stuff. It is listed alphabetically on the mtbr.com drop down menu under "O"......As a useful guideline, if you aren't posting to this thread about the riding where you live and why you like it, take it elsewhere. :thumbsup:

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

June Bug said:


> I wouldn't want to live where there were not easily accessible trails; I'd hate, example, having to drive an hour or more to the closest trail.


That would be me and it sucks not being near trails, but life goes on. I'm lucky to have a lot of things in my life, but trails aren't one of them. O well. :thumbsup:


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

June Bug said:


> if you aren't posting to this thread about the riding where you live and why you like it, take it elsewhere. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


I started this thread, so I say my vote counts for 2. If you want to talk about why my, or your or any other state rules or sucks due to politics, religion, drug laws, etc. then go for it.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've lived and taken my bike all over this country and am not going to get into the argument about where is the best. I live in CO and grew up in CA. The only flaw I see with the OP is that CO has a huge diversity that you don't get to explore in a single trip to CO. CA is huge but do you really get more diversity than CO in the same distance?... I would argue not. IMO there is no one perfect place, if you don't travel and ride than you are missing out on something... no matter how much you think you live in the mecca of MTB.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> California is a very beautiful state and I am very sure the trails there are top notch. Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into a huge Detroit.


Did you mean: Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into Europe???


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

unrooted said:


> Did you mean: Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into Europe???


I think they want to turn the whole country into Europe.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

bwheelin said:


> I think they want to turn the whole country into Europe.


That would suck cause most of europe is so sh!tty with their high tech jobs, decent health care and great mountain biking. . .


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

unrooted said:


> I started this thread, so I say my vote counts for 2. If you want to talk about why my, or your or any other state rules or sucks due to politics, religion, drug laws, etc. then go for it.


Actually, you vote counts for 1, but knock yourselves out. 
Best,
JB


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*I love where I live!!!!*

The "playground" in my back yard! Shasta County(Far Nor Cal) All of these photos were taken within riding distance from my house. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

borbntm said:


> The "playground" in my back yard! Shasta County(Far Nor Cal) All of these photos were taken within riding distance from my house. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 904845
> View attachment 904846
> ...


Gotta love Norcal, eh?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Gotta love Norcal, eh?


But what about all the liberal wackos? You know the ridding would feel better in a flat red non ocean state, right?


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

SS Hack said:


> But what about all the liberal wackos? You know the ridding would feel better in a flat red non ocean state, right?


Only with less liberals.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> But what about all the liberal wackos? You know the ridding would feel better in a flat red non ocean state, right?


We have a broad spectrum of political views this far north in California.....I honestly don't worry much about getting run over by the liberal driving the Prius (they are typically bike friendly) as I ride on the road to the trail head......I worry about the ******* in the jacked up 4x4!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

borbntm said:


> We have a broad spectrum of political views this far north in California.....I honestly don't worry much about getting run over by the liberal driving the Prius (they are typically bike friendly) as I ride on the road to the trail head......I worry about the ******* in the jacked up 4x4!


You guys have "State of Jefferson" liberals, which have a healthy dash of libertarian ideas mixed in. I'm related to a bunch.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

borbntm said:


> I honestly don't worry much about getting run over by the liberal driving the Prius (they are typically bike friendly)


So NorCal isn't quite Subaru country yet?


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

falconpunch79 said:


> So NorCal isn't quite Subaru country yet?


Lots of Subarus too, most with bike racks on the back!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SS Hack said:


> Yet the economy is bigger than any other state and it boasts the leading tech companies in the world. And to top it off Moody's just upgraded its credit rating ... and our houses just went up a 100k in the last year.
> 
> States with the fastest growing economies:


Doesn't make up for the fact that building and development have spiraled way out of control in places. It's one big city now from the mountains to the other edge of the valley in NorCal and SoCal is even worse. It's not CA's "fault" that overpopulation is happening, it's just one of the primary places where it's happening.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> I've lived and taken my bike all over this country and am not going to get into the argument about where is the best. I live in CO and grew up in CA. The only flaw I see with the OP is that CO has a huge diversity that you don't get to explore in a single trip to CO. CA is huge but do you really get more diversity than CO in the same distance?... I would argue not. IMO there is no one perfect place, if you don't travel and ride than you are missing out on something... no matter how much you think you live in the mecca of MTB.


I've traveled extensively in CO and grew up in CA. I'd have to say no, you don't get more diversity, even in the same distance, in CO. First of all, it lacks many of the things that CA has, coast, big lakes, etc, so it falls off the chart there. As to your second claim, terrain rises from flat farm land to 10,000+ peaks in a few miles in the Southern Sierras, so same as front range, backside has huge 14,000+ mountains and desert topography, etc. If you want to get to rainforest, you have to drive a little further north, but again, things that CO doesn't really even have, so you can't really compare. I love CO, but CA is more diverse. There's just too many people in CA these days to really enjoy it, unless you've isolated yourself somehow.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

If you take an area as big as California and put it anywhere in the country, or maybe the world, you are going to get a very large diversity only you will be in many different states so it is really distance we are talking about, not one particular state. At least that is my opinion which may not be worth anything in this post.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

unrooted said:


> Did you mean: Too bad the state is ran by people who want to turn it into Europe???


Without getting too political, suffice to say the people running the state lean more against the capitalist form of economy and more towards a socialist form of economy.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

unrooted said:


> That would suck cause most of europe is so sh!tty with their high tech jobs, decent health care and great mountain biking. . .


And paying 60+% of their income in taxes and being taken over by muslims. I have read where France will be a muslim nation in 20 years and England not far behind. I am not sure how sharia law will accomodate mountain biking, maybe mountain cameling


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> Without getting too political, suffice to say the people running the state lean more against the capitalist form of economy and more towards a socialist form of economy.


Yet the state has big businesses and could buy and sell a dozen red states.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> And paying 60+% of their income in taxes and being taken over by muslims. I have read where France will be a muslim nation in 20 years and England not far behind. I am not sure how sharia law will accomodate mountain biking, maybe mountain cameling


This is a huge problem over there. I for one don't like religious nuts whether home grown or imported.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So Cal, how's that traffic down there? I vote MA. I'm north of Boston. Great trails at the end of my driveway( 15 miles) 50 more miles within 1/2 hour of pedaling. Great job market with some of the best colleges and hospitals world wide. I can ride my bike to work on bike paths. 1 hour to the beach. 2 hours to skiing and the White mts. Giant mountains , no but great trails everywhere, not so crowded.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

leeboh said:


> So Cal, how's that traffic down there? I vote MA. I'm north of Boston. Great trails at the end of my driveway( 15 miles) 50 more miles within 1/2 hour of pedaling. Great job market with some of the best colleges and hospitals world wide. I can ride my bike to work on bike paths. 1 hour to the beach. 2 hours to skiing and the White mts. Giant mountains , no but great trails everywhere, not so crowded.


Your taxes would kill me.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

falconpunch79 said:


> So NorCal isn't quite Subaru country yet?


What do the LGBT's drive then?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Low Pressure said:


> What do the LGBT's drive then?


Awww Geez...


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Thought I cared


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Definitely a good title by the OP !*

If nothing else, we should all be so reminded of the circumstances we chose. It's probably never a 100% Win across the board on every cylinder but if the top few things that are most important to oneself or their family are in proper order, sing your praises and know they are yours. :thumbsup:

I like it here (a secret place even the FED witness protection program is unaware of) so I count myself and family as fortunate. Most of what this state and much of the immediate surrounding area offers has admittedly been taken for granted by me but I'm fixing that.

I live 6 houses from a nice park and section of trail system that offers a few different loops, one of 3 miles and connects much of the city for bicycling. Even the traffic system here affords much to be done by bike off paths and trails so one can cover much of town by bike where commuting to work or riding to the many trail-heads, bike areas/ open space etc... is fairly common or a practical option.
My work commute is 22 min by bicycle, 12 by car, and my wife has a 2 mile commute.

I forget what I paid for my house or how many square feet it is but I can store a whole bunch of bikes in it _if I choose_ so it must be big enough. The more I ride, the bigger my house is. 
I hope that rule abides with most and especially so for the House Poor.

The latest headlines;

*WITSEC Still in search of Epic Mtn biking community
*


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Low Pressure said:


> What do the LGBT's drive then?


Haha, I was unaware of this stereotype until my wife called our car the Lesbaru.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

falconpunch79 said:


> Haha, I was unaware of this stereotype until my wife called our car the Lesbaru.


I've seen more of them drive Jeep Cherokee's than Subaru's.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

falconpunch79 said:


> Haha, I was unaware of this stereotype until my wife called our car the Lesbaru.


The only pattern I see at least locally is aggressive driving, fast moving borderline belligerent Honda Pilot's piloted almost exclusively by a female. 
I get the f outta way no matter what I'm driving.


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

Just moved back to the PNW after 12 years in the SoCal IE. 

To say we had a love/hate relationship with SoCal is an understatement. 

We had to leave for a variety of reasons, but frankly the place just felt too much like a powderkeg waiting to go off and it's the last place we wanted to be if the **** ever really hits the fan.

They've got some real problems to sort out, particularly with the illegal population and an over-reaching state government. 

However, from a people and geography perspective, California really is a special place and one of a kind. For moto I had 5 tracks, desert and mountain singletrack, all within half an hour of my house. For dual sport and mountain biking I could ride out of my driveway and be on singletrack within minutes. My favorite daydream is to imagine living in SoCal back in the 70s and 80s but with modern motorcycles and mountain bikes. Some of the best conversations I'd have would be with old timer desert racers who'd talk about all the races and riding they'd do in places that are now some of the most populated spots in the country.

There's a reason why most of the motorcycle and cycling industry is still in California.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lived in Eugene, OR for a year and half and the weather sucked there.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

unrooted said:


> That would suck cause most of europe is so sh!tty with their high tech jobs, decent health care and great mountain biking. . .


Don't forget the biking infrastructure, public transportation, the beer and the food


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind living in Switzerland.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, this is the most disappointing thread on MTBR... I was expecting more given the thread title. If you wanted to dick wave, you could have just jumped on one of the other 500 threads just like this one. This type of BS douche-bragging is more suitable for your bros on Facebook.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

kellyc said:


> Just moved back to the PNW after 12 years in the SoCal IE.
> 
> To say we had a love/hate relationship with SoCal is an understatement.
> 
> We had to leave for a variety of reasons, but frankly the place just felt too much like a powderkeg waiting to go off and it's the last place we wanted to be if the **** ever really hits the fan.


We've got new neighbors on both sides as of July 1, both are from San Diego. I hope they are happy here. One is a military move and the other for sure was "wanting out."

When I told him the other side were new and from SD, his comment was "oh,,, they got the hell out too eh ..?" 
Again, I hope the moves they made were good one's but that's in the eye of the beholder. There are plenty of places I'd never move to but I'd no sooner go on a rant listing them than to list the POS cars I've owned or those I consider ugly.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> California has a huge impact on the US.


No doubt... still seeing lots of those license plates here.

When I moved to CO in '93, lots of griping about CA people moving here. I think it was just the distaste for population growth and more traffic etc... nothing personal.
I never had any complaints but I too was a transplant.

People have to go where the jobs are or take them, where they wish to retire or will be happy. In some cases it's the climate. It's really nice when it all converges to be tops in all the important criteria.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> Yet the economy is bigger than any other state ...and houses just went up a 100k in the last year.


That is outstanding ! hehe

Someone posted their 900 + sq ft house there sold for or cost them $196 more per sq ft than a 2400 sq ft home next door to me last month.

If I did my math right, my garage is 400 sq ft. That seems comparatively wrong but I'll measure it or google the 2 car garage size.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Just bought a 980 square foot house on .12 acres for $280k.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

roc865 said:


> Lived in Eugene, OR for a year and half and the weather sucked there.


Dat true!

There's a reason I live two hours to the east, in Bend. Dry, sunshine, and blue skies!


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

dirt farmer said:


> Dat true!
> 
> There's a reason I live two hours to the east, in Bend. Dry, sunshine, and blue skies!


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to check it some day, maybe even move there. Conditions have to be right for me though with medical care within an hour and easy access to pharmacy drugs.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't plan on moving anytime soon:

Heavy Pedal Tour ? Helena, Montana ? BIKE Magazine


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

unrooted said:


> Just bought a 980 square foot house on .12 acres for $280k.


That's like the size of a 3 car garage with a dog run. Where do you put all your bikes and stuff?


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

funny, I have lived in Santa Barabara, CA, Tucson AZ, Morgantown WV, and Phoenix AZ... and I actually think Utah is the bomb... the most beautiful state and the best trails... 

go figure ??

oh and btw I hate California...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> funny, I have lived in Santa Barabara, CA, Tucson AZ, Morgantown WV, and Phoenix AZ... and I actually think Utah is the bomb... the most beautiful state and the best trails...
> 
> go figure ??
> 
> oh and btw I hate California...


It sucks here, don't move back and tell your friends how terrible it is too. Mountains are worse than Utah, even though they're taller. The ocean is lamer than the oceans in AZ or WV. Houses are smaller too for more money. The mild weather gets old too as well as the high paying tech jobs. You've got to be an idiot native to live here.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> It sucks here, don't move back and tell your friends how terrible it is too. Mountains are worse than Utah, even though they're taller. The ocean is lamer than the oceans in AZ or WV. Houses are smaller too for more money. The mild weather gets old too as well as the high paying tech jobs. You've got to be an idiot native to live here.


Ugh....yes we get it, you're a California native and are therefore better than anyone who isn't. Your medal is in the mail


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> Ugh....yes we get it, you're a California native and are therefore better than anyone who isn't. Your medal is in the mail


I wouldn't say that. It's a state just like any other - some good and some bad. But it's not as good as some natives say or as bad as the rest of the country thinks.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> as well as the high paying tech jobs.


I'm not a cali hater, in fact I love the state. But those 'high paying' jobs are a little bit of an illusion. I'm a high level west coast techie (CCIE security) and regularly get offers in the bay area in the 160-180k range. But we're single income and at that salary my 4 person family would rent a cookie cutter 2 bedroom condo in the areas where I'd work (mountain view, walnut creek, palo alto, etc...) or I could move WAY out (like livermore) and train commute for freakin' ever.

Yes, I just said that 180k/yr gets you into a rental condo. When I moved out of Tahoe the bay area was an obvious consideration, but we discarded it due to the ultra high cost of living. We'd either have to compromise on living situation (kids in a small condo), financial flexibility/savings or my wife would have to go to work and also land a pretty well paying job which seemed unlikely.

This is the reality in many of the nicer parts of CA. That's why we moved to the Seattle area. Still lots of tech jobs, pay is slightly less (still mid 6 figs) on paper but I live in a house with a huge backyard, a lake at the end of the block and a forest at the other end of the block for less than a 2 bedroom condo rental cost in mountain view. People are nice and I'm 20 minutes from several great trail systems.

The weather and lack of sun does suck in the winter though, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

California has some good riding in both norcal and socal. It can be not too crowded on trails on weekdays and weekends are manageable depending on the trail, but I think it is because more people are roadies in California.


----------

